# Truck shopping C4500-C5500 questions



## STLfirewood (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm shopping for a new work truck. I'm going to have to increase my work load and I need a newer truck. I'm looking at Chevy/Gmc 4500 and 5500 trucks. I want it to have a 12ft Landscaping bed with a dump. Do you guys know if there are any problem areas with these trucks. I'm going to try and be in the 05/06 year range. Please give me your opnions of these trucks.

Thanks Scott


----------



## John464 (Nov 10, 2008)

I have (3) 4500's an 05, an 06, an 07. I had injectors go in the 05. Common problem for 04-05 GMC/Chevy.They issued an extended warranty on the injectors for I think 6 years. There was a known problem and they stand right by it. Injector started leaking. Dealer picked truck up, replaced, was back the next day. They do charge $100 deductible for this on trucks out of the normal factory warranty.

The Durmax Diesels and Allison tranny. GMC/Chevy No better medium duty truck on the market IMO. I am planning on slowly coverting my fleet of all 8 trucks to all 4500's. Aside from the bucket truck.


----------



## STLfirewood (Nov 10, 2008)

Do you think it is worth going to a 5500 ver the 4500. The max I plan on hauling is 4 cord of wood. That's on the truck and a trailer.

Scott


----------



## John D (Nov 10, 2008)

STLfirewood said:


> Do you think it is worth going to a 5500 ver the 4500. The max I plan on hauling is 4 cord of wood. That's on the truck and a trailer.
> 
> Scott



5500 is over 18K GVWR,so Im told you will need to run a log book,where a the 17500 GVWR 4500 doesnt need to.Maybe im wrong,but my cousin went with a 4500 and this was why.


----------



## John464 (Nov 11, 2008)

STLfirewood said:


> Do you think it is worth going to a 5500 ver the 4500. The max I plan on hauling is 4 cord of wood. That's on the truck and a trailer.
> 
> Scott



Here's an example of my heaviest rig. Bed of length logs rounded over with rachet straps. Pulling a 12,000lb trailer loaded. Hauling a skid loader(6,000lbs) and Carlton SP7015(Im guessing around 4,000lbs) It has no problem at all. 

4 cords of wood. No problem at all.


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Nov 11, 2008)

4 cord will weigh 12-16,000 lbs dry. You sure you will still be legal with that? My F-450 is heavy with 1 1/2 cords. I'm talking full cords 4x4x8 stacked neatly. Besides 1 cord thrown in my 9' bed is pretty darn full. Just wondering.... Mike

OOPPS ... just read, truck AND TRAILER!!!! Shouldn't be a problem. I'd go with the 5500 if your gonna put 2 cords on the truck though.....


----------



## abmitchell1020 (Nov 11, 2008)

*multi purpas truck*

just wandering if any one has bought a truck from royal truck in pa.the reason i am asking.i am thinking very series about buying a truck thay will have at this weeks expo.it is a grapple- hook lift -chipper truck combo.


----------



## STLfirewood (Nov 11, 2008)

Mikecutstrees said:


> 4 cord will weigh 12-16,000 lbs dry. You sure you will still be legal with that? My F-450 is heavy with 1 1/2 cords. I'm talking full cords 4x4x8 stacked neatly. Besides 1 cord thrown in my 9' bed is pretty darn full. Just wondering.... Mike
> 
> OOPPS ... just read, truck AND TRAILER!!!! Shouldn't be a problem. I'd go with the 5500 if your gonna put 2 cords on the truck though.....



The bad thing is my wood trailer weighs 5k empty. Right now I pull it with a 1-ton Dodge diesel. I put 2 cord in the trailer and 2/3 of a cord in the bed. I have more volume in the truck but that's a lot of weight already. Sometimes I haul 2 2/3 cord in just the trailer. I don't stack anything everything is thrown in. I need more capacity and more truck. These trucks have come down a lot because of the economy. I need to be able to deliver 4 cord in a day. I'm tired of doing 2 2/3 and being don't for the day at noon. Thanks for all the input. I missed the truck I needed on e-bay the other day. I'm not quite ready to pull the trigger. They sold a 2007 4500 with 56 miles yes 56 for $27,600 with a 12ft landscaping dump. It had the diesel engine and everything. Exactly what I want.

Scott


----------



## ASD (Nov 12, 2008)

abmitchell1020 said:


> just wandering if any one has bought a truck from royal truck in pa.the reason i am asking.i am thinking very series about buying a truck thay will have at this weeks expo.it is a grapple- hook lift -chipper truck combo.



What dose the truck weigh ??? 

Hook lifts are heavy and so are grapples the combo may not leave you much pay - load!!!!


----------



## abmitchell1020 (Nov 12, 2008)

ASD. the truck is 33000


----------



## LAH (Nov 13, 2008)

The Chevy site says this concerning the C4500 GVWR & GCWR:

GVWR: 16,500-lbs. (standard on 2WD Regular Cab and Crew Cab, Motor Home and Commercial Cutaway models) 
GVWR: 17,500-lbs. (standard on 4x4 models)  
GVWR: 15,000-lbs. (optional on Regular Cab, Crew Cab and Commercial Cutaway models) 
GVWR: 16,000-lbs. (optional on Commercial Cutaway and 2WD Regular Cab models) (1) 
GVWR: 17,500-lbs. (optional on 2WD Regular Cab and Crew Cab models, Motor Home and Commercial Cutaway models)

GCWR: 26,000 lbs 
GCWR: 30,000 lbs with available Allison 2350 Series transmission on 4x2 models.

In the real world (day in day out where trucks really live) I've found the one tons C30/F350 will haul 3 tons & the F450 will haul 4 tons. Add a trailer with 4 tons of payload and you will have all you want. And please I don't claim to know it all but I have made my living around trucks for 40 years.

I didn't check the specs on the 5500 but I would guess a 5-6 ton payload would be about right. I've drove and repaired class 7 trucks and 8 to 10 tons was all they wanted in the on/off road hauling we did.


----------



## mini14 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hino and dont consider anything else.u wont have to worry about injectors, egr cloging, allison tranny blowups, go on to chevy truck forums and read...i wont buy durajunk.Also think about fuel economy on that v8 diesel u will get better performace outa a straight 6, and better econ.


----------



## MNClimber (Dec 7, 2008)

I have an 05 5500 4x4 with a 16yd wood/chip dump on it and I love it. No problems yet except the roof lights leaked so the dealer replaced them all. I get around 8mpg overall including all my idle time. I should add it has 5.13 gears in it. My truck empty weighs 13400lbs no engine or tranny problems so far on thiis one or my 03 1ton dually.


----------



## mini14 (Dec 7, 2008)

i drive by the chevy/gmc dealer every day and the same trucks are allways sitten in the repair lot....doesnt make me wonder why the big 3 are now the little bankrupt 3.


----------



## John D (Dec 7, 2008)

mini14 said:


> i drive by the chevy/gmc dealer every day and the same trucks are allways sitten in the repair lot....doesnt make me wonder why the big 3 are now the little bankrupt 3.



Your kidding right? All truck break something eventually. As if Toyotas are any better? The problems they have with the current Tundra were worse than any ive seen for the big 3 in a long time.Between the tailgates breaking with a 500 lb ATV loading into them,thin weak frame,camshafts,transmission problems. GMC/Chevy builds good trucks,I guess ill have to tell my younger bro his 01 Chevy 1500 z71 is junk,since its only given him 240K trouble free miles,and still dont burn any oil in its original 5.3.


----------



## mini14 (Dec 11, 2008)

lets compare apples to apples, i am pro american too, i have 2 dodges and a gmc.....but 4 u to start talking about a tundra when were talking dump trucks,cumon. i would have loved to buy american, but i got the truck atta gmc dealership 9 years ago and even the salesmen said they wouldn't buy any truck on the lot except the hino..they are the largest truck co, in the world. yes some trucks breakdown and some breakdown allot more then others.Please go on the truck forums and do yer research, ive owned several diesel trucks over the years.even had a c60 for 5 years.all the trucks nowadays are under rated spec wise...u will also need bill of lading, its a d.o.t. thing if they want to bust balls.they want to know where from and where too.


----------



## mini14 (Dec 11, 2008)

http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/showthread.php?t=225546


From above link yeah used to drive and isuzu it was wore out junk at 170k then a hino with 421k I drove when the isuzu junk was in the shop all the time.


We drive four cylinder Isuzu tiltcabs at work. No offense to Japanese folks,but the owner's manual states that our automatic is a "Japmatic". This is on a 1990 model. We purchased Hinos two years later that have been excellent vehicles w/Allisons that shift like the day we purchased them. Currently most Hinos have 250-300,000 miles on them. They have held up much better than the Isuzus.


----------



## Moss Man (Dec 15, 2008)

mini14 said:


> http://www.dieseltruckresource.com/dev/showthread.php?t=225546
> 
> 
> From above link yeah used to drive and isuzu it was wore out junk at 170k then a hino with 421k I drove when the isuzu junk was in the shop all the time.
> ...



Geez Louise, I know I live way the heck up in Maine, but I nevah seen a "Hino"?

Get something like this STL and save yourself some serious greenbacks. Just put good liability insurance on it and haul all you want.


----------



## LAH (Dec 15, 2008)

Alright Moss Man, tell us about the Chevy.


----------



## Moss Man (Dec 16, 2008)

LAH said:


> Alright Moss Man, tell us about the Chevy.



I stole that image off google! I just am not a big fan of the new truck prices and the costs that go along with them. I have an old 87 GMC 3500 and did 60cords delivery with it with no issues and I'd just started thinking a bigger one like the C70 would be more efficient.

To each his own, I just wonder how many cords you need to sell to pay for a $30,000 truck? And don't get me wrong STL, I would LOVE to have a new truck! The last time I bought a brandy new one was in 1986!


----------



## LAH (Dec 16, 2008)

Moss Man, I'm an International fan myself but I have used the Chevy/GMC, 70/7000 trucks in the 80's for hauling diesel fuel. They worked just fine with the 3208 Cat engines.


----------



## Moss Man (Dec 16, 2008)

LAH said:


> Moss Man, I'm an International fan myself but I have used the Chevy/GMC, 70/7000 trucks in the 80's for hauling diesel fuel. They worked just fine with the 3208 Cat engines.



I had an 1968 International 1600 series a few years back with a 4-5 yard dump on it, I hauled a lot of gravel and that 345 never sputtered once.

Good to know about the 3208 Cat, I thought most of those old gm's had the Detriot diesels in them.

You talkin newer Internationals? I'd be interested, as I hope to upgrade the firewood hauler at some point. A firewood dealer down the road just jumped to a good sized International from a one ton Chevy, maybe I sould talk to him also. If I get a chance I'll snap a shot of the International he bought and post it up here.


----------



## LAH (Dec 16, 2008)

The 1600 International is a great size truck for hauling wood & logs small time. At present I don't need a truck so large. The 4900 International trucks are for sale every where you look. Their 466 engine is about as good as they come. Our 1992 used a 210 HP while the 1993 was 245 HP. Both trucks are still running, working every day hauling fuel oil in the hills of WV supplying gas drilling rigs. These trucks had no problems except the Spicer rear ends wouldn't hold up to the spinning in mud. I replaced both rear ends with 23,000 pound Eaton units. Problem solved. Here's a nice little flatbed dump I've had my eye on: http://www.jweinc.com/gallery/vehiclelistings.asp?page_size=1&current_page=7&categoryID_list=24_44


----------



## Rookie1 (Dec 16, 2008)

I dont like the gas engine fuel tank setup. Dual tanks and engine draws off of front tank and some sort of pump transfers fuel to front tank. I also dont like the way the mirrors attach to the cab,big stupid bracket. And probably no different then any other truck but lots of cheap plastic. The diesel engine had fuel rail problems too.


----------



## STLfirewood (Dec 16, 2008)

That's a good looking truck. I would buy one if I could find one in good shape close. I'm mainly wanting a 4500 because I want to be able to carry 4 cord of wood without stacking. Right now I ca only carry 2 2/3 cord. I can deliver more in a day if I could carry it. I also want to use the truck as a chip truck when I do tree work. It would also be used as a plow truck in the winter. That's why I don't want anything to bulky. I have also thought about the F-600 and up. That cummins 12v is hard to beat.

Scott


----------



## John D (Dec 16, 2008)

STLfirewood said:


> That's a good looking truck. I would buy one if I could find one in good shape close. I'm mainly wanting a 4500 because I want to be able to carry 4 cord of wood without stacking. Right now I ca only carry 2 2/3 cord. I can deliver more in a day if I could carry it. I also want to use the truck as a chip truck when I do tree work. It would also be used as a plow truck in the winter. That's why I don't want anything to bulky. I have also thought about the F-600 and up. That cummins 12v is hard to beat.
> 
> 
> Scott



Im not trying to be a wise guy,but isn't 4 cord of wood a lot for a 4500? I dont know for sure,but when i load 2 cord in my 7x 14 14K dump trailer,it seems to be right around 9500-10000lbs of wood,and thats if its dried ,if its green oak or locust,its even heavier. I'm pretty sure a 4500 can only carry right around 7000-8000lbs legally at the most,provided you have a 2wd,and a light body.My figures are using my buddies 4500 which is set up as follow,it is taring between 11,000 and 12,000 in most cases,and a GVWR of 17500.


----------



## STLfirewood (Dec 16, 2008)

Sorry I forgot to mention I would be caring some on a trailer also. Right now I usually carry 2 cord on my 14x7 dump trailer ad 2/3 of a cord on my truck. I would like to put 2 cord on the truck and 2 on the trailer. That still might be to heavy though. Maybe I need another trailer that is a little bigger.

Scott


----------



## mini14 (Dec 16, 2008)

1 thing to watch out for on those old trucks is the single pistion master cylinder, if u have a leak anywhere in the systems u have 0 brakes front and back....i had a 66 c60 for 5 years


----------



## LAH (Dec 17, 2008)

mini14 said:


> 1 thing to watch out for on those old trucks is the single pistion master cylinder, if u have a leak anywhere in the systems u have 0 brakes front and back....i had a 66 c60 for 5 years



+1..............Had a couple interesting days because of this.


----------



## Moss Man (Dec 28, 2008)

L-Enterprises said:


> +10,000gvw truck requires DOT# ,DOT medical card , DOT safety equipment & commercial insurance .
> If outside state need Apportioned plates , logbook and IFTA fuel sticker .
> 
> If you haul a trailer over 10,000 gvw you'll need a CDL .



The cutoff here for class B is 26,000, anything under that and a regular license covers you.


----------



## Tree Trimmer (Dec 28, 2008)

*Fwiw*



LAH said:


> Here's a nice little flatbed dump I've had my eye on:



They've owned that truck for 3 years. Unless they've spent major $ on it stay away. For just a little more money a buddy of mine bought a retired '03 IH DT466E cab&chassis ryder truck in Raleigh (NC) that has been a work horse!!

TT


----------



## LAH (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks Tree Trimmer.


----------

